# Novice looking to install a new CPU into an Acer Aspire 5515



## yargdpirate (Aug 7, 2009)

My Acer Aspire 5515 could use a bit more juice, so I was thinking of installing an AMD Athlon 64 X2 5050e Brisbane 2.6GHz dual core (found at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ogle-_-Processors+-+Desktops-_-AMD-_-19103298)

I've done some internet crawling and I'm pretty sure it has the right compatibility and power usage for my laptop, but any confirmation on that would be great. Any other related suggestions?

Also, what kinds of places typically install CPUs and how much can I expect to pay?

Thanks for the help. :good::good:


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 7, 2009)

Newegg does not have any AMD mobile processors.  The processor you picked is for a desktop.  Some processors can't be changed, it all depends on the motherboard used.


----------



## Drastik (Aug 7, 2009)

yargdpirate said:


> My Acer Aspire 5515 could use a bit more juice, so I was thinking of installing an AMD Athlon 64 X2 5050e Brisbane 2.6GHz dual core (found at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ogle-_-Processors+-+Desktops-_-AMD-_-19103298)
> 
> I've done some internet crawling and I'm pretty sure it has the right compatibility and power usage for my laptop, but any confirmation on that would be great. Any other related suggestions?
> 
> ...



i wouldnt pay anyone to do it, installing a cpu is pretty straightforward just like installing ram, but its important to get the cpu paste part right, unless you have a retail version which will probably be easier


----------



## yargdpirate (Aug 7, 2009)

johnb35 said:


> Newegg does not have any AMD mobile processors.  The processor you picked is for a desktop.  Some processors can't be changed, it all depends on the motherboard used.



Any chips y'all can recommend for my acer aspire 5515, then?


----------



## johnb35 (Aug 7, 2009)

Contact Acer support for what processors can be used in the laptop.


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Aug 8, 2009)

It is unlikely you will be able to upgrade a processor, motherboard, or video card in a laptop, You can upgrade the memory or add a new Mini PCI card.  Laptops are very limited on what hardware you can upgrade.


----------



## Drastik (Aug 8, 2009)

Right, i forgot you were talking about a laptop. i would just contact the manufacturer and see what they say, if they say that they dont do it, then ask them if it possible, if they say it isnt, then just do it anyway if you really need to upgrade


----------



## MARAUDER2003 (Sep 1, 2009)

I have this laptop and let me tell you is the best deal for 2009. I got it for US 257 bucks. What many people don't know is that this laptop can be modded like there is no tomorrow. 
- It uses a AM2 desktop socket that you can update to any CPU that uses 45W or less so basically your X2 series BE or E versions. I installed a 5050e and it runs a bit hot but a good laptop cooler fixes that.
- You can update the mini pci express wireless card. I've been looking into a a/b/g/n intel card for 25 bucks (this laptop only has b/g). 
- Well, you can update the more obvious like ram and hdd. You can put a SSD or a 7200 rpm drive. I put a segate momentus 7200.4 320 gb since i could not afford the 500gb or the ssd. I haven't done anything scientific tests but it seemed like my battery life actually lasts longer with this drive. I also took out the 1gb ram stick and put in another 2gb so as to have 4gbs. 
- The weak point here is the power supply (65w) that you can easily upgrade to something like 100w, the stock one actually gets very hot even at stock configuration and theres been reports that the ps holds down this laptop when upgraded (i wonder if it will run the new 45w quad core cpus).
- Another weak point is the graphics card, it outdated by todays standards (X1200) but i'm only run non intensive games.
- With all this mods, you're at around 300-400 bucks (providing that you sell the items you took out the laptop on ebay), and for this dough, you're mopping the floor with those core 2 duos of equivalent price.  The only thing i didn't sell is the cpu because it's a 15w cpu than i'm gonna use in a very green server, yes, it's single core but for my needs is perfect. Hope this is of help

PS: You can run any Linux distro without any problems, WIN 7, vista and xp, i multi boot all of them with no problems (Fedora for linux).


----------

